# Want To Squat Seattle In Style?



## nailguts (Jun 30, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2012)

it would be nice to see someone jump on this. i am unfortunately in michigan.


----------



## KatintheHat (Jul 3, 2012)

Just saw this today - 
I couldn't figure out how to send a PM (computer challenged) and am currently in Seattle. might be sticking around for a while.
Anyway, this looks interesting/cool


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 4, 2012)

This sounds like an amazing opportunity. Wish I was Out west!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 4, 2012)

Pretty damn good for a first post.


----------



## nailguts (Jul 5, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ped (Jul 5, 2012)

Fuck that lame ass scene I'd rather sit in my own pukepissshit on the sidewalk than not have a circle A on a squat. How in the hell are the chicks supposed to know a hardcore punk rocker lives there?


----------



## aliceinwonderlnd (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks. i sent you a PM.


----------



## kevlar (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd be up for coming to Seattle after finishing some business in philly. Let me know what happens with it.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jul 5, 2012)

This is fuckin awesome and I hope it gets put to good use!


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh man, I wish I was still in the Pacific Northwest. Hope someone finds a new home!


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Fuck it 'Deleted' Too


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 6, 2012)

DregeDE said:


> Meh long time averat, already see people "PM'd huh huh huh" from the old days that were IV drug addicts, Fuck you I'll just keep paying rent in my place in SW Seattle, good luck with them - you'll have puppet, mongoose and silence shitting in the corner of the livingroom in no time.


 
this paragraph doesn't make much sense.

did things pan out with this place nailguts, or are you just going to leave us hanging?


----------

